# "Guido Alberto Fano" International Piano Competition



## Premiofano

We are glad to announce the birth of the

*"GUIDO ALBERTO FANO" INTERNATIONAL PIANO COMPETITION*
Camposampiero - Italy - 6/9 may 2010

Prizes include: 
*RECORDING CONTRACT* with OnClassical Label
Debut Concert at *LA FENICE THEATER in VENICE*

*"EARL WILD SPECIAL PRIZE" *
offered by Ivory Classics for the best performance of a Wild'sTranscription

Jury Chairman:* LESLIE HOWARD*

Application Deadline 15th march 2010

for further information www.premiofanocsp.com
tel (+39) 345 1597157
E-mail: [email protected]​


----------



## Premiofano

IMPORTANT NEWS:

THE APPLICATION DEADLINE FOR THE "G. A. FANO" INTERNATIONAL PIANO COMPETITION IS POSTPONED TO: *MARCH 25 2010*

for further information please check the official website www.premiofanocsp.com or write to [email protected]
for receiving the official brochure send a request to [email protected]


----------

